# Una antigua computadora



## Fogonazo (Ago 9, 2008)

El "Mecanismo de Anticitera", un artefacto construido en Grecia hacia el siglo II AC, no deja de generar sorpresas, según se desprende del último hallazgo sobre las funciones de esta especie de primitivo ordenador 





​Una calculadora metálica mecánica utilizada por los antiguos griegos para predecir los eclipses solares y lunares posiblemente también fue usada para establecer la fecha de los primeros Juegos Olímpicos, dijeron investigadores el miércoles. 

El mecanismo de Antikethera, un ejemplo de la destreza tecnológica de los antiguos griegos, fue recuperado de un naufragio en la isla griega de Antikythera en 1901. 










Los investigadores publicaron en el diario Nature que ahora descubrieron que el instrumento, hecho a fines del siglo II A.C., usaba un complicado juego de ruedas con dientes de bronce, esferas e inscripciones para señalar la fecha de los Juegos. 

Los antiguos Juegos Olímpicos, que marcan el inicio de un período de cuatro años denominado Olimpiada, comenzaban con la luna llena cerca del solsticio de verano, lo que significa que calcular el tiempo requería conocimiento de astronomía. 

Usando tecnología tridimensional de rayos X, los investigadores descifraron pequeñas inscripciones encerradas dentro de las fragmentadas piezas de metal del aparato que señalaban su papel Olímpico. 

El nombre "Nemea" fue encontrado cerca de una pequeña esfera en el mecanismo, una referencia del sitio de uno de los importantes juegos en el ciclo Olímpico, señalaron los investigadores. 

Localidades como Olimpia también aparecen. "Realmente nos sorprendió descubrir esto que además muestra el ciclo de cuatro años de los antiguos juegos griegos e incluso de los Juegos Olímpicos", dijo Tony Freeth, un miembro del Proyecto de Investigación del Mecanismo de Antikythera, quien trabajó en el estudio. 

Las antiguas Olimpiadas fueron registradas por primera vez en 776 A.C. y continuaron hasta que fueron prohibidas por el emperador romano cristiano Theodosius I alrededor del año 394 de nuestra era. 

Científicos pensaron que el artefacto se originó en el Mediterráneo Este porque fue encontrado entre otros objetos de la región, explicó Freeth. 

Pero los nombres de los meses usados son de origen corintio, lo que indica que el mecanismo proviene del otro lado del mundo griego, del noroeste de Grecia, Corfu o Sicilia, añadió Freeth. 

Aparatos de esta complejidad no fueron vistos en Occidente nuevamente hasta la aparición de los relojes de catedrales medievales.








​





*Algo mas de información:*
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mecanismo_de_Anticitera

Mas imagenes en alta resolución
http://www.hpl.hp.com/research/ptm/antikythera_mechanism/index.html
http://www.hpl.hp.com/research/ptm/antikythera_mechanism/full_resolution_ptm.htm


----------



## electrodan (Ago 9, 2008)

por si queremos saber como fuciona o armar una reconstruccion...


----------



## asherar (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## solaris8 (Mar 8, 2011)

me siguen asombrando los antiguos, cuanto se habra perdido en el tiempo....
exelente post, la verdad no lo sabia gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 30, 2011)

increíble,si los griegos esos supieran de todo lo que sabemos hoy día,o sea nuestra tecnología,que cosas podrían hacer¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## superdog13 (May 6, 2011)

Pues bastante interesante, la verdad.
Como dice el-rey-julien, quién sabe qué podrían hacer con esta tecnología.

Y muy interesante el video de LEGO.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 7, 2011)

Impecable el video de Asherar


----------



## mcrven (May 8, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> increíble,si los griegos esos supieran de todo lo que sabemos hoy día,o sea nuestra tecnología,que cosas podrían hacer¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡



Y, ¿Qué tal si nosotros supieramos todo lo que ellos sabían?


----------



## Pablo martin (May 8, 2011)

Que merito tienen las antiguas civilizaciones y para que veas pensamo que hemos inventado una calculacora y aparece esto


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 8, 2011)

mcrven dijo:


> Y, ¿Qué tal si nosotros supieramos todo lo que ellos sabían?



tendriamos las computarodas inteligente,,,o mas o menos asi¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## pandacba (May 10, 2011)

Es algo impredecible y tiene que ver mucho más con las épocas y las actitudes de las personas, tendria un efecto en una sociedad que busca equidad y otro en una sociedad más egoista y ansiosa de poder...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 24, 2016)

Ya que estamos, agregamos una documental sobre la investigación que llevó a desentrañar la función y funcionamiento del mecanismo.
La documental es de casi una hora de duración, pero no tiene desperdicio.


----------



## Bleny (Ene 25, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ya que estamos, agregamos una documental sobre la investigación que llevó a desentrañar la función y funcionamiento del mecanismo.
> La documental es de casi una hora de duración, pero no tiene desperdicio.
> 
> https://youtu.be/sYI2MeFCjsg



Muy bueno el documental, estaba apunto de ir a dormir al final me quede hasta las 6 y media de la madrugada


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Ene 25, 2016)

Muchas gracias, me gusto muchísimo. 

Excelente aporte.


----------



## John Miller (Mar 9, 2016)

Hola buen día excelente aporte Fogonazo, este tipo de maquinas y mecanismos antiguos me encantan.

Maki.


----------



## analogico (Mar 9, 2016)

Makitronica dijo:


> Hola buen día excelente aporte Fogonazo, este tipo de maquinas y mecanismos antiguos me encantan.
> 
> Maki.



pero lo complicadono es la maqina 
son las herramientas que se usaron para construirla

por que aun  con herramientas de mano modernas es imposible hacer una maquina asi


----------



## aquileslor (Mar 10, 2016)

Como dicen, todo depende de la gente. Mi papá hacía los engranajes rotos de los relojes despertadores de antaño a lima y sierra. Y mas cerca (año 40) yo hacía las copias de las llaves yale con lima solamente. Era fácil. Y la piedra esmeril se usaba ya en tiempos de la rueda. Si no, con que hacían los cuchillos? Hasta los primeros de piedra.


----------



## analogico (Mar 11, 2016)

aquileslor dijo:


> Como dicen, todo depende de la gente. Mi papá hacía los engranajes rotos de los relojes despertadores de antaño a lima y sierra. Y mas cerca (año 40) yo hacía las copias de las llaves yale con lima solamente. Era fácil. Y la piedra esmeril se usaba ya en tiempos de la rueda. Si no, con que hacían los cuchillos? Hasta los primeros de piedra.



lima y sierra herramientas de  mano modernas


la piedra esmeril tiene poca precision   y los cuchillos de  piedra son de obsidiana  tienen filo natural


----------



## aquileslor (Mar 11, 2016)

Obsidiana.... y si no la tenían? Se quedaban sin cuchillos?


----------



## analogico (Mar 11, 2016)

aquileslor dijo:


> Obsidiana.... y si no la tenían? Se quedaban sin cuchillos?



la obsidiana es bastante comun, pero  cualquier pierdra quebrada  sirve de cuchillo aunque no ea tan afilada como la obsidiana, que es mucho mas afilada que las cuchillas metalicas


----------



## Orald (Mar 13, 2016)

No sé. Apasionante. Simplemente.


----------

